
TCP Communication Between SQL Server and SqlSatellite in SQL ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/10/31/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xii/
======
nielsb
What about the TCP packets sent between SQL Server and SqlSatellite?

